# Lets talk coolers for the umptenth time



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Just seen a thing on FB for RTic coolers and they compared it to yeti and it was everything a yeti was but a fraction of the cost. Anyone familiar with these coolers. Like yeti 20 q $249 and rtic 20q $124. Wondering if its a hoax.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Even at 1/2 price, that's still way too much for a cooler. My 98 quart Igloo(30 yrs. old, $50.00) still does the job. I don't get it, status symbol i reckon.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

steve holchak said:


> Even at 1/2 price, that's still way too much for a cooler. My 98 quart Igloo(30 yrs. old, $50.00) still does the job. I don't get it, status symbol i reckon.


X 2. Igloo is good enough for me. Seems they steal the others & there way to heavy for this old cowboy.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I would like to provide the final word on high end coolers ,
All the real good ones, like the Yeti, Polar, brute, whatever, will hold ice for days. 
99% of the time , we do not need to hold ice for days, it's a day trip. Or maybe a two day trip.
Full disclosure, we have 6 Yetis. And really don't need a single one.
We don't DO the thing camping in the outback, it's offshore single day or the occasional overnight thing.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

*Ok*

So my original question was has anyone heard of these and if so are they worth a darn. Just asking a question.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

dabear said:


> So my original question was has anyone heard of these and if so are they worth a darn. Just asking a question.


Have not heard of them.

Check youtube reviews.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

if they can hold up as good as my Brute, or Yeti then will be well worth the money

igloo are POS, hinges break, tops warp, sides crack, handle break off... etc... just cheap made **** Coleman and the others are the same


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

steve holchak said:


> Even at 1/2 price, that's still way too much for a cooler. My 98 quart Igloo(30 yrs. old, $50.00) still does the job. I don't get it, status symbol i reckon.


While I think my yeti was entirely too expensive, and yes it does hold Ice well. That's not why I bought it. Your 30 year old igloo was a quality built unit, unfortunately for me I was not around 30 years ago to get one of those jewles. I have however bought countless 48q igloos (usually marine) to have the latch break a month or two in and then a month or two later the hinges give out. Now mind you I'm as crafty as the next fella I've cut pieces of ratchet strap, boot leather, used ear tags anything you can thing of to make hinges. And that fixes that problem. Until the first time somebody sits on the cooler. Which used to be common place when I was a little fella (likely some of those old 30yr old igloos that get referenced every time this thread pops up) but the lids just arnt what they used to be and after a sitting or two and a little time in the sun you have several nice wide cracks in your lid, that take water down into that dark yellow insulation in there. Maybe I'm a bit of a cooler snob, and maybe I'm not your typical cooler user, as mine is in the back of my pick up 365 days a year carrying water and beer. a marine igloo was lasting 6 months two a year, and didn't hold Ice near as well as the yeti.....fashion statement? Call it what you want I guess but I look at it the way everyone looks at a weedeater we when ever that thread pops up every so often. Why but the junk one once a year when you can get years of service out of the good one?


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Seems that $50, 30 years ago, was an awful lot of money to keep ice for one day.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I got the Igloo marine on wheels. Medium sized cube one. I have other igloo cubes-non marine. That Marine held Ice (2) 20# bags with drinks. Inside my SUV for 3 days. Still had ice when I dumped it out. I think it ran $40.00.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

The rtlc website says they aren't yet available - see quote below.

So it isn't likely that anyone is familiar with them right now.

From browsing the company webpages, they appear to be an almost direct knock-off of the Yeti design.

_We anticipate having the RTIC coolers in stock in late August 2015. If you make a reservation for a cooler, a RTIC representative will contact you when the product is available to complete the purchase. All reservations will be filled on a first come basis and are subject to availability. Please check our website (www.rticcoolers.com) and Facebook (www.facebook.com/rticcoolers) for updates._


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For a couple of bucks you can get replacement hinges and latches for Igloos and get another 3 years of service.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

*Replacement parts?*

Sorry, but I don't know anything about the new coolers in question. But can someone tell me where i can get a replacement lid and box for a 6 month old igloo 48 quart? I already replaced the latch that broke after 3 months and now the lid and box have cracks in them.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

To the OP, never heard of em. To pivo, smart young man.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

They are a new company and have not released any coolers yet, so don't think you'll see much in the way of reviews just yet.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

When I am down at the beach I don't have a ton of fridge space so I usually keep all drinks in my cooler and this will be for a few days up to a week depending on how long I can stay. I am getting tired of buying 2 bags of ice a day. I think I am going to either have to upgrade the cooler or buy an ice machine. I think I am spending 6 - 10 dollars a day on ice. 1 - 2 bags for fishing and 2 bags for drinks.

Right now I am using the igloo 5 day but I am really thinking about getting an upgrade.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Squid94 said:


> Seems that $50, 30 years ago, was an awful lot of money to keep ice for one day.


$1.50 a year. Kept a watermelon,48 bottles of water, 18 pack 2xx,24 pack iced tea ice cold from july 3rd till july 6th. Had to add 20lbs. ice one time. I think I made a good purchase. Yes, I have replaced hinges and latches 1 time, and am waiting on new latches again from Amazon, these are stainless hybrids, should outlast me. This chest fell out of my truck in Lake Jackson @ 65 mph. Slid down the road like a sled, no damage. I think I'll keep it!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

gettinspooled said:


> When I am down at the beach I don't have a ton of fridge space so I usually keep all drinks in my cooler and this will be for a few days up to a week depending on how long I can stay. I am getting tired of buying 2 bags of ice a day. I think I am going to either have to upgrade the cooler or buy an ice machine. I think I am spending 6 - 10 dollars a day on ice. 1 - 2 bags for fishing and 2 bags for drinks.
> 
> Right now I am using the igloo 5 day but I am really thinking about getting an upgrade.


Opening and closing for drinks 10 times a day and it won't hold ice any better than the cheapies.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like a YETI knockoff. But hey at 1/2 the price I'd buy one if they turn out to be the real deal. Made in Houston as well.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

JamesAggie said:


> Looks like a YETI knockoff. But hey at 1/2 the price I'd buy one if they turn out to be the real deal. Made in Houston as well.


I looked through their website and that actually isn't true. Their corporate headquarters are in Houston, but they say the coolers are actually made overseas.

I'll keep an eye out for these coolers. I'd love to have a Yeti or a Brute or other high end cooler, but not at the prices they're asking. The prices of these RTIC coolers seems much more reasonable.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

NaClH2O said:


> I looked through their website and that actually isn't true. Their corporate headquarters are in Houston, but they say the coolers are actually made overseas.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for these coolers. I'd love to have a Yeti or a Brute or other high end cooler, but not at the prices they're asking. The prices of these RTIC coolers seems much more reasonable.


Yup I just read that too. Look forward to some quality reviews.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

If they can design one that is raccoon proof...in a state park....I'll be sold.

Choke Canyon raccoons went through about $100 in groceries in an Igloo.

Ice is cheap....groceries not so much.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Buy igloo, they get stolen less often. 

Boat next to ours had two yeti coolers stolen while in the restaurant. Left our igloo's alone.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Whatever you do, don't waste your money on an igloo stx. I have a 52qt and it eats ice. 18# of ice in a day is ridiculous!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys going thru a lot of ice need to freeze 2 liter bottles of water. Just throw them back in the freezer when u get home in the evening and good to go the next am.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

*Rtic Coolers*



dabear said:


> Just seen a thing on FB for RTic coolers and they compared it to yeti and it was everything a yeti was but a fraction of the cost. Anyone familiar with these coolers. Like yeti 20 q $249 and rtic 20q $124. Wondering if its a hoax.


 These coolers are no hoax, I personally know the guy who is making them , this is not an overnight venture. He has spent a lot of time, research and money on these coolers. I am very excited and cant wait until the release in August.


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/20-qt-sportsman/prod15440080.ip?mobiledetect=false

SAMs has the Igloo version of the Yeti roadie for $100. I bought one and it is great, very happy. They also have the 55qt for $200. They are identical to the Yeti at half the price.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

notoj said:


> These coolers are no hoax, I personally know the guy who is making them , this is not an overnight venture. He has spent a lot of time, research and money on these coolers. I am very excited and cant wait until the release in August.


I am on the waiting list


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking at the website and models of these new coolers...

Yeti must have some fairly weak patents?

These look almost identical from the website pics!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

dwalker said:


> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/20-qt-sportsman/prod15440080.ip?mobiledetect=false
> 
> SAMs has the Igloo version of the Yeti roadie for $100. I bought one and it is great, very happy. They also have the 55qt for $200. They are identical to the Yeti at half the price.


I was gonna mention the igloo sportsman, I have the large one (65 qt I think), and that sicker will hold some ice, just as good as a yeti for half the price. I filled it with ice and drinks a few weekends ago on a Saturday and had a BBQ party that lasted all day and HD several. People in and out of the cooler, literally on Friday I still had fairly cold waters in the cooler. They are heavy, and you do have to really keep an eye on em, but for half the price of a yeti, I'll keep on buying em instead of yeti.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> You guys going thru a lot of ice need to freeze 2 liter bottles of water. Just throw them back in the freezer when u get home in the evening and good to go the next am.


I'll give this a try too. I am going through ice like crazy. I hit twice the ice but still it adds up and I get tired of making a trip or two for ice every day.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Interesting, I'll buy one at that price point. How does the waiting list work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Just sign up and they notify you when they come available based on number of them and in order of who signed up.. I'm on the list for a blue 65qt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just reserved a 45qt in Mojave Tan.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Most of the time, I don't need ice for days...I'm not looking for status symbols or trying to impress anyone, so my Igloos serve my purposes just fine.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

What if Yeti really owns RTIC?


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Give us a good look at www.BisonCoolers.com. We've been manufacturing coolers since 2011. Our coolers are 100% Made in USA and have a lot of features that other coolers don't offer (e.g., custom lid graphics, dual drain plugs, a built-in ruler, open grab handles for looping a chain or lock, etc.). We've learned a lot in the last 4 years and continue to heavily invest in refining our products.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LIVIN said:


> What if Yeti really owns RTIC?


MIND BLOWN!



Bison Coolers said:


> Give us a good look at www.BisonCoolers.com. We've been manufacturing coolers since 2011. Our coolers are 100% Made in USA and have a lot of features that other coolers don't offer (e.g., custom lid graphics, dual drain plugs, a built-in ruler, open grab handles for looping a chain or lock, etc.). We've learned a lot in the last 4 years and continue to heavily invest in refining our products.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


Indeed. Keep up the good work!

Everyone knows the best cooler is the one with ice cold beer in it.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Whenever y'all get them, post up your thoughts.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Bison Coolers said:


> Give us a good look at www.BisonCoolers.com. We've been manufacturing coolers since 2011. Our coolers are 100% Made in USA and have a lot of features that other coolers don't offer (e.g., custom lid graphics, dual drain plugs, a built-in ruler, open grab handles for looping a chain or lock, etc.). We've learned a lot in the last 4 years and continue to heavily invest in refining our products.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


 love my little soft-side Brute for dove shooting!

12pack and ice.. perfect

yall's 50qt is on the wish list


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

This 4th of July weekend I bought 2 20lb bags of ice and iced down 2 cases of beer some sodas,Gatorade and water in the yeti. From Thursday thru Monday I did not have to add anymore ice. Ice cold drinks all weekend long while my friends were driving daily to the speedy stop for ice. Good enough for me.


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

I own 6 Yeti's and wouldn't trade them for anything they work as advertised and you don't have to keep buying replacement parts. Two were gifts and the rest I got off craigslist at half of retail or less when someone needed money. I will be looking at these when they come. Just wish they had a 120qt. That's one size I don't have and could use.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Is this a joke?





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

Bison Coolers said:


> Give us a good look at www.BisonCoolers.com. We've been manufacturing coolers since 2011. Our coolers are 100% Made in USA and have a lot of features that other coolers don't offer (e.g., custom lid graphics, dual drain plugs, a built-in ruler, open grab handles for looping a chain or lock, etc.). We've learned a lot in the last 4 years and continue to heavily invest in refining our products.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


I'll take the big one delivered for $200. Please PM. I know they are great coolers. Need to replace my Yeti.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't buy high end coolers to keep ice for a week. I want one i can stand on and be ruff on it without it breaking. Yeah its expensive but that's what jobs are for. Its only money.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I learned my lesson buying a knock off roto molded cooler. Bought a Denali from a 2cool sponsor. Saved a few bucks. The top and one side delaminated/bubbled. He is out of business now, so I just buy Yetis now. Expensive and heavy but I don't have to worry about hinges and latches or dragging the bottom out of an Igloo any more.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> I learned my lesson buying a knock off roto molded cooler. Bought a Denali from a 2cool sponsor. Saved a few bucks. The top and one side delaminated/bubbled. He is out of business now, so I just buy Yetis now. Expensive and heavy but I don't have to worry about hinges and latches or dragging the bottom out of an Igloo any more.


Do tell. PM if you want.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Opening and closing for drinks 10 times a day and it won't hold ice any better than the cheapies.


Zackly, insulation means nothing unless it stays closed. Only ten times a day :wink:

I get it about the ruggedness though but I have some pretty old igloos and Colemans that need to die before I can consider dumping a bunch of $$ into something sturdier.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Bison*

3 years in my truck bed and don't have any complaints , and I don't see yeti in the sponcer list here , I got a pelican , as a present , and both are real work horses , easy to open and very durable , guy on the lease with yetis seem to have problems with the latches because of the vacuum seal in the tops ,? Just saying it is all about brand loyalty , and my two cooler I don't think will need to be replaced any time soon


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> I learned my lesson buying a knock off roto molded cooler. Bought a Denali from a 2cool sponsor. Saved a few bucks. The top and one side delaminated/bubbled. He is out of business now, ....


I'll be dang. 
I was curious so just looked - the Denali website is up, and even says they'll buy it back with no questions asked if you aren't happy with it. However, the prices listed there are not at all low.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

chaco said:


> I'll be dang.
> I was curious so just looked - the Denali website is up, and even says they'll buy it back with no questions asked if you aren't happy with it. However, the prices listed there are not at all low.


It must have just been upgraded cause it was stone dead the last time I looked. Just like their phones. Be assured that I will Check into it.
EDIT: I sent in their customer service form. I will see what happens. The website is certainly new/upgraded.

I need to edit my original post. He was not a 2cool sponsor. That is probably why he is now banned.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

In the last year, against my better judgment, I bought a cheap Igloo and a few months later, a supposed heavy duty Coleman. The Igloo has been used 4 times , 3 birthday parties and 1 weekend trip, resulting in the need for a new lid strap and both hinges are broken, so into the dumpster it went. The Coleman was used for 2 birthday parties resulting in a warped lid and a hole underneath from the poor job of making the chest, so it's not far from the dumpster. My Yeti went through the same parties and various fishing trips and outings and is none the worse for wear. Time for another Yeti!


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

There are a lot of coolers available with thicker insulation at a wide range of price points. The difference in my experience is how tough they are. Yetis will reliably stand up to virtually anything which is important if they get used regularly for sitting, standing, stacking, etc. Most of the lower priced coolers won't take that kind of use for long. Just pick the one that meets your level of abuse.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> It must have just been upgraded cause it was stone dead the last time I looked. Just like their phones. Be assured that I will Check into it.
> EDIT: I sent in their customer service form. I will see what happens. The website is certainly new/upgraded.
> 
> I need to edit my original post. He was not a 2cool sponsor. That is probably why he is now banned.


Well it has been a week since I contacted them. Not a word of response. I think I will call them AGAIN and see who answers or not.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

lets see 50 bucks in the year 1985 would be 120 dollars today... You spend over a hundred bucks on a cooler.


----------



## Megaram (Jul 15, 2015)

I own a few Yetis and yes they are very pricey and yes they are a bit of a status symbol, but they are far better quality than an igloo or the like. Hold ice better and sturdier than needed. Using it as a seat, no problem, step stool, no problem. Drop it out of the truck bed no problem. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Weight*

To me its seems the super premium coolers, Yeti, Brute and the high-end Igloo all weigh as much empty as an old school Igloo full of ice and beer. I don't have a Tommy Lift on my truck.:rotfl:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

AHEM

https://dockets.justia.com/docket/texas/txwdce/1:2015cv00597/762663


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Frankly I'd go this route









Blender

Stereo

Bluetooth speak

Battery

USB port to charge phone

Led light lid

Gear tie downs

Cutting board

Wide beach tires

Bottle opener


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

KILT610 said:


> Most of the time, I don't need ice for days...I'm not looking for status symbols or trying to impress anyone, so my Igloos serve my purposes just fine.


I agree with Captain Wayne, for the same reason.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> AHEM
> 
> http://dockets.justia.com/docket/texas/txwdce/1:2015cv00597/762663


I guess patent infringement ? One of the reasons for the high cost ?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

pilar said:


> I guess patent infringement ? One of the reasons for the high cost ?


It cost money to ward off rip off overseas company's , there is a older post about heb kodi coolers manufacturing cost + markup , should be 270 ? :ac550:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

__ https://www.facebook.com/paul.dockery.16/posts/981911775174484



My experience only. Sorry if you can't access the link on Facebook.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 95 qt. Pelican for sale... only used twice. To big to handle for me. Price is $350. PM for details and/or photos if interested.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Soapeddler said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/paul.dockery.16/posts/981911775174484
> 
> 
> 
> My experience only. Sorry if you can't access the link on Facebook.


The link goes to a message saying 
_Sorry, this content isn't available right now
The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in._

So your experience remains a mystery.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Does anyone have an icehole cooler? Made in kerrville sounds intriuging. Haven't felt the need to go in depth with cooler conversation so I haven't read through the thread. Sorry but I'm antsy to fish but it's the freaking weekend so I don't mean to sound rude!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Icehole*



Solodaddio said:


> Does anyone have an icehole cooler? Made in kerrville sounds intriuging. Haven't felt the need to go in depth with cooler conversation so I haven't read through the thread. Sorry but I'm antsy to fish but it's the freaking weekend so I don't mean to sound rude!


Ice hole coolers are really nice , we have one on the deer lease , they are very expensive too , only dealer I know of is in San Antonio at sa belt & pulley :brew2:


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Solodaddio said:


> Does anyone have an icehole cooler? Made in kerrville sounds intriuging. Haven't felt the need to go in depth with cooler conversation so I haven't read through the thread. Sorry but I'm antsy to fish but it's the freaking weekend so I don't mean to sound rude!


Give us a good look bud if you're trying to keep it in Texas. We're based in Fort Worth and our coolers are going to be a good amount cheaper than theirs from the get go. You can also use coupon code "2COOLFISHING" to save $15 on any hard cooler.

https://www.bisoncoolers.com/

Let me know if you have any questions. I'm always happy to help.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Thanks*



Bison Coolers said:


> Give us a good look bud if you're trying to keep it in Texas. We're based in Fort Worth and our coolers are going to be a good amount cheaper than theirs from the get go. You can also use coupon code "2COOLFISHING" to save $15 on any hard cooler.
> 
> http://www.bisoncoolers.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new plugs , i wore em out , but you sent me some brand new ones , 100% customer service satisfaction :brew2:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Well it has been a week since I contacted them. Not a word of response. I think I will call them AGAIN and see who answers or not.


Been 20 days since I emailed them. No response. No call back either. Oh well, I knew the outcome before I emailed them.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

We shall see. I reserved one and they said it would be available at the end of August. I have some business out that way and I'll go pick it up if and when it happens.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Received this from RTIC Coolers.

Secure Your Reservation with a Pre-Order Payment :ac550:








 
 If your reservation was made in July you can expect to receive your cooler by October 31, 2015;

- If your reservation was made in August you can expect to receive your cooler by November 30, 2015.

http://us11.campaign-archive1.com/?u=2135cd00b02c44439db9b302a&id=811dc61df7&e=7bf43c39b5


----------



## 88shoalwater (Sep 26, 2012)

Bottom line is, how you use your cooler will determine how long it will last. Now I have 5 yeti's, most are from craigslist, I don't know why people always bash yeti because I have never paid retail for one. I love them. I use a 35 yeti as a casting platform on the front of my boat, I have no problem letting my 250lb buddy stand on it. (Igloo not so much) that one stays under the lean post for dry storage. I have a friend who preordered an rtic, from the facebook posts from them they have a showroom in Houston with a lot of coolers there. But you cant buy one there, they are marketing and testing only. Now to quote Marshhunter...Yeti does have several lawsuits against rtic for patent and copyright issues. I imagine it will be tied up in court for over a year or 2. This could possibly go bad for anyone who gets a rtic. Also on facebook they have said only making white and tan right now even though people ordered blue. It will take several months to get your coolers after you pay them with a credit card. I personally hope the best for the company and whoever gets the coolers. If you don't need to stand on your cooler or move it around a lot then buy an igloo, coleman,etc. But if you want to stand and sit on it and not have it bend or break, then the rotomolded is the only way to go regardless of the brand.


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

djwag94 said:


> Received this from RTIC Coolers.
> 
> Secure Your Reservation with a Pre-Order Payment :ac550:
> 
> ...


I signed up for a 1 medium and 1 small cooler from RTIC. I was a little skeptical about giving them too much information but I signed up anyway. I received the same e-mail you did about prepayment to guarantee the availability. If you don't prepay you lose your status on the waiting list. Now I am pretty sure this is a scam. Maybe this is a small company and they need the funds to start up but in this day and age where scams are a part of everyday life I think I will sit back and wait. :texasflag


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Been 20 days since I emailed them. No response. No call back either. Oh well, I knew the outcome before I emailed them.


I am going to bump this one last time, just so that everyone knows about the Denali coolers. No response whatsoever from Denali coolers.

No way in hades I would prepay for one of those RTIC coolers.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Same old tired argument...


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

I picked up one of these a few days ago, seems well built and hold the ice well at a good price.
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-50-qt-icebox?repChildCatid=3121299


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

rsipps said:


> I picked up one of these a few days ago, seems well built and hold the ice well at a good price.
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-50-qt-icebox?repChildCatid=3121299


what Academy had this in stock?


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

Salty-Noob said:


> what Academy had this in stock?


I got it at the Academy on I-10 and 99. you can order them online from Academy.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

would you compare it to a yeti if you see this post Im guessing you've used it since the 16 of last month. Just curious


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

pretty sure the original owners of most craigs list yeti's had no intention of selling...


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

Held ice just as long as my son's Yeti. I am very happy with it.


----------

